# VR video streaming for Android?



## gentleBum (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello. I've made an appllication for VR Video in android.
It takes about 7 month to make this app.

the name of this app is 'MintPot'

This app is only for android. you can download this on google play store.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mintpot.WormintpotGoogleStoreBeta

this is beta test version. I will release full version on December.

I need a lot of feedback before full version.
If you give any feedback for this app. I will give you the points which you can use to watch paid contents in our app.

there are many high quality VR contents in this app. 
If you use HMD like cardboard, you will enjoy to use the app so much.
(there are sexual VR contents )

Please give me your feedback with your ID in MintPot
e - mail : [email protected]

Have a nice day


----------



## pierpiotr (Feb 26, 2014)

I installed the app and I am looking forward to try it on my Galaxy S5


----------



## pierpiotr (Feb 26, 2014)

After selecting a video, the play bar does not appear when noding twice. The screen becomes dark (with the middle bar and the setting button on the right upper corner and the arrow on the left upper corner. The app freezes.


----------



## pierpiotr (Feb 26, 2014)

Possible malware


----------



## kilik (28 d ago)

gentleBum said:


> Hello. I've made an appllication for VR Video in android.
> It takes about 7 month to make this app.
> 
> the name of this app is 'MintPot'
> ...


I have the Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. My problem is, when I used the Samsung Internet app,when iI am trying to view online streaming vr videos, I get a message stating "no playable video source" and when I use the Occulas internet app, the vr video loads and then a start command appears. When I press "start" the video seems to load for a second, then the screen goes black with a "open menu" command, which show the a small size version of the working screen command as it would do normally would do, when it was working well. But there is no video in the open box to command it to play. After trying to figure this problem out I reset the phone back to factory setting mode but the problem resulted in the same matter as explain above. If anybody knows, or have suggestions to figure out this problem, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

